# My baby



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

My 1989 Nissan 240SX coupe. Automatic stock 2.4 liter. Interior color navy blue with HUD. 16' American Racing Rims (discontinued and looking for new ones if anybody has seen them)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

wow that S13 is so clean. i love the look of two tones. if you ever want to sell it, i'd be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you very much! I put more work into getting it back to the clean stock look than anything else I've done. When I bought it, it had a horrible wing on the back that was not made for the car, as well as a cheap fiber glass front bumper. My favorite part about it is the color. In the morning it's a nice clean silver and in the afternoons and when it's overcast, as in the pictures, it's a nice sleek blue. It's amazing that it's a stock color.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

thats good, the work put in it really paid off. what are your future plans for it?


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

nice car, love the clean stock look ! hell of a job!


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

It's hard to say because there's always dream modifications I want to do, but there are so many minor things that keep happening that prohibit me from getting any further on it. As far as mechanical mods I haven't really done much but replace bad parts here and there (rotors, calipers, radiatior, power steering rack, transmission). The engine is still stock and in pretty good shape, knock on wood. Right now its the SOHC and if anything ill put a different KA in it, not too interested in putting the SR20 in because its my daily driver. The exterior is pretty much done aside from a few minor dents that I have to knock out. Interior wise I would like to get it reupholstered and i would LOVE to find a mint condition navy blue dashboard with HUD, but that's wishful thinking. With all the bells and whistles you see on the 240s after movies like the Fast and the Furious come out i'm really more interested in getting it back to how it looked stock, aside from a bigger exhaust and a better audio system. I'm really attatched to it, but when and if the day ever comes to give it up I definetly want to pass it on to someone that will appreciate it as much as i do.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

well if your in need of a blue dash there are tons of people over on NICO that are always searching for a black dash. so if the time comes you should go check it out over there.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

The dash I have is blue, it's just in bad shape, lots of cracks. Finding a blue dash is hard. Finding a blue dash with no cracks is like searching for the holy grail. I'll probably just have it covered with vinyl of the same color and layed with a small bit of foam to hide the raised edges of the cracks. Does anybody know a better alternative to repair a cracked dash?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

oh ok, i thought you had a black dash. you still may want to check out NICO in their clasifieds, theres bound to be one for sale there. but i've seen some companies that make dash repair kits if you'd like to give them a try.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you, I'll definetly keep that in mind. It would make a huge difference to the look of my interior.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

You live in Tampa? Because that area looks pretty familiar.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Titusville actually. It's about half an hour away from Orlando.


----------

